# Ice around Southwest, MN



## Mud15 (Sep 24, 2004)

Hey guys one week left of college and im off for break and im wondering how the ice conditions are around prior lake, jordan, shakopee. If anyone has been out around there id appreciate the info on ice thickness. Cant wait to get on the ice!


----------



## BrdHunter (May 17, 2005)

I was out earlier today near detroit lakes and the ice was 12" or so and spots had up to 16"+. Very stirdy for walking but wouldnt drive quite yeT, ATV's and snowmobiles are out driving too. But that's up here. I would still check it out before going out with a ATV or snowmobile. Cant be to safe.


----------

